# Whats Wrong With This Picture?...



## PDX_Doug

A business associate sent me this photo. It's the aftermath of a tornado in Wisconsin last summer.
Notice anything odd?


















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff

Piano?


----------



## Carey

Thats pretty incredible!

Carey


----------



## timber

I thought someone for sure would say they were surprised to 'see' a piano in Wisconsin!!!


----------



## CamperAndy

Tornado's have been known to remove houses from the foundation and leave all the furniture in place.


----------



## MaeJae

>




Ummm... yeah! ... Where's the Outback???


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> Ummm... yeah! ... Where's the Outback???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color][/size][/font]


Hopefully, with it's family - far, far away!

btw -







*DID NOT* blow that house down....inspite of certain incriminating evidence !!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

timber said:


> I thought someone for sure would say they were surprised to 'see' a piano in Wisconsin!!!


That is funny.


----------



## N7OQ

When I was stationed at Charleston AFB, SC one of the guys I worked with had a picture of what use to be his garden shed and all the contends were sitting there like someone gently lifted it off of the stuff. There was a bike, television, mower, boxes of stuff in perfect condition but the medal shed was several houses away in a pile.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I guess what is odd, is that fact there IS a grand piano on the second floor of a home. How would you get it up there? I'm by no means a piano expert, but those things are BIG...right? How would you get one up a flight of stairs?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> How would you get one up a flight of stairs?


Not really all that hard when you have pros that know what they are doing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> How would you get one up a flight of stairs?


Not really all that hard when you have pros that know what they are doing.

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]

OK...I gave your riddle a shot.


----------



## riatha

N7OQ said:


> When I was stationed at Charleston AFB, SC one of the guys I worked with had a picture of what use to be his garden shed and all the contends were sitting there like someone gently lifted it off of the stuff. There was a bike, television, mower, boxes of stuff in perfect condition but the medal shed was several houses away in a pile.


I've heard of that happening, but I have to say thiss is the first photo I've seen of it... wow!


----------



## GlenninTexas

What's more interesting than the piano itself still in place is the piano stool also undisturbed.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jasonrebecca

PDX Doug, your neighbors on the north side of the river from you just had a tornado touch down last week and it wasn't cleaning any black tanks.

Clicky thing


----------



## PDX_Doug

jasonrebecca said:


> PDX Doug, your neighbors on the north side of the river from you just had a tornado touch down last week and it wasn't cleaning any black tanks.
> 
> Clicky thing


Yes they did! Went through just 3-4 blocks from my in-laws house (fortunately, they suffered no damage). This is very very rare for us. I think the last one was 20 some years ago, and as tornados go, both were pretty puny. As I was telling someone the other night, we don't do natural disasters very well around here.

Except volcanos... We definitely know how to do volcanos!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca

Yeah, 1972 was the last tornado.
We should be used to floods to you would think.

Good to hear your in-laws were spared.


----------



## California Jim

insufficient insulation.


----------



## Eagleeyes

GlenninTexas said:


> What's more interesting than the piano itself still in place is the piano stool also undisturbed.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Yes...the fact that the piano remains is odd...but I don't see the piano stool...just the piano pedals...
Bob


----------



## Piecemaker

PDX Doug

I give up, but what is right is the American flag still upright>

Brian


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> Ummm... yeah! ... Where's the Outback???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color][/size][/font]


Hopefully, with it's family - far, far away!

btw -







*DID NOT* blow that house down....inspite of certain incriminating evidence !!!!
[/quote]

What ever are you talking about???


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> Ummm... yeah! ... Where's the Outback???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color][/size][/font]


Hopefully, with it's family - far, far away!

btw -







*DID NOT* blow that house down....inspite of certain incriminating evidence !!!!
[/quote]
What ever are you talking about???








[/quote]
Don't you need to take a nap or something


----------



## Eagleeyes

wolfwood said:


> Ummm... yeah! ... Where's the Outback???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color][/size][/font]


Hopefully, with it's family - far, far away!

btw -







*DID NOT* blow that house down....inspite of certain incriminating evidence !!!!
[/quote]
What ever are you talking about???








[/quote]
Don't you need to take a nap or something








[/quote]

I could use a nap....anyone game?
Bob


----------



## MaeJae

Eagleeyes said:


> Ummm... yeah! ... Where's the Outback???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color][/size][/font]


Hopefully, with it's family - far, far away!

btw -







*DID NOT* blow that house down....inspite of certain incriminating evidence !!!!
[/quote]
What ever are you talking about???








[/quote]
Don't you need to take a nap or something








[/quote]

I could use a nap....anyone game?
Bob
[/quote]

I would've thought with a name like _Eagleeyes_ you would have seen it!









MaeJae


----------



## Lady Di

Caught the piano.

When I was 17 there were several tornadoes in our area all one day. We later helped one of my dad's uncles clean up after. Half of the house was missing, the other was totally intact, including the furnishings. Liiked like someone sheared it off.


----------



## MaeJae

Lady Di said:


> *Caught the piano*.
> 
> When I was 17 there were several tornadoes in our area all one day. We later helped one of my dad's uncles clean up after. Half of the house was missing, the other was totally intact, including the furnishings. Liiked like someone sheared it off.


I think you are missing something... Take a look at the _second_ picture.


----------



## mountainlady56

If you have ever moved a grand piano or an old upright piano, the brass harp in those things, along with solid mahogany wood is EXTREMELY heavy. I had an antique upright, and three WELL-built, experienced moving men all broke a sweat trying to get it up on a dolly to move the thing. Had to use heavy-duty dollies on each end as it was too heavy for just one, like you would use with a spinet-type piano. A grand piano is difficult to even ROLL, much less lift.
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di

MaeJae said:


> *Caught the piano*.
> 
> When I was 17 there were several tornadoes in our area all one day. We later helped one of my dad's uncles clean up after. Half of the house was missing, the other was totally intact, including the furnishings. Liiked like someone sheared it off.


I think you are missing something... Take a look at the _second_ picture.








[/quote]

I must REALLY be missing something since I only see one picture.


----------



## Eagleeyes

I must REALLY be missing something since I only see one picture.
[/quote]

Ditto!
Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

sgalady said:


> If you have ever moved a grand piano or an old upright piano, the brass harp in those things, along with solid mahogany wood is EXTREMELY heavy. I had an antique upright, and three WELL-built, experienced moving men all broke a sweat trying to get it up on a dolly to move the thing. Had to use heavy-duty dollies on each end as it was too heavy for just one, like you would use with a spinet-type piano. A grand piano is difficult to even ROLL, much less lift.
> Darlene


While you are correct about the weight, it lifted the roof and second floor which I would think is heavier.


----------



## MaeJae

Lady Di said:


> *Caught the piano*.
> 
> When I was 17 there were several tornadoes in our area all one day. We later helped one of my dad's uncles clean up after. Half of the house was missing, the other was totally intact, including the furnishings. Liiked like someone sheared it off.


I think you are missing something... Take a look at the _second_ picture.








[/quote]

I must REALLY be missing something since I only see one picture.
[/quote]

The_ second_ picture I am talking about is in post #6...


----------



## PDX_Doug

And a fine second picture it is, MaeJae.
I'm glad to see our friend decided to 'stick around' and help in the recovery efforts!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Piecemaker

I believe I know what it is but I won't







ruin the fun.


----------



## MaeJae

Piecemakers said:


> I believe I know what it is but I won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruin the fun.


Are you a







???
Good eye... good eye!


----------



## kmcfetters

Took a second look to see it.


----------



## Jane Pritts

jasonrebecca said:


> PDX Doug, your neighbors on the north side of the river from you just had a tornado touch down last week and it wasn't cleaning any black tanks.
> 
> Clicky thing


I am stumped??


----------



## MaeJae

Maybe I should post a "zoomed" view for those of you having trouble...???


----------



## 'Ohana

MaeJae said:


> *Caught the piano*.
> 
> When I was 17 there were several tornadoes in our area all one day. We later helped one of my dad's uncles clean up after. Half of the house was missing, the other was totally intact, including the furnishings. Liiked like someone sheared it off.


I think you are missing something... Take a look at the _second_ picture.








[/quote]

I must REALLY be missing something since I only see one picture.
[/quote]

The_ second_ picture I am talking about is in post #6...








[/quote]

Ha !!









Took awhile but after looking until it hurt







I finialy found it
















Ed


----------



## Eagleeyes

MaeJae said:


> Maybe I should post a "zoomed" view for those of you having trouble...???


That would be perfect...I STILL can't see it!!

(these "eagleeyes" are getting old...)
Bob


----------



## wolfwood

Just to put your mind (eyes?) at ease a bit......*I *didn't see it either...at first.....ok - second, third, or fourth either....


----------



## BoaterDan

Can somebody just spill the beans. I don't have time to stare at the picture, but I won't be able to sleep tonight now.


----------



## MaeJae

Well I do have a "zoomed" view of what some people can see...
But, I am at school right now monitoring an on-line class.
The schools filter won't let me access photobucket.









Sorry, it'll have to wait!
MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes

MaeJae said:


> Well I do have a "zoomed" view of what some people can see...
> But, I am at school right now monitoring an on-line class.
> The schools filter won't let me access photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it'll have to wait!
> MaeJae


Alright, now I'm waiting with baited breath....
at least tell us WHERE in the picture is the unique specimen?? PLEEEEZE?
Bob


----------



## MaeJae

Try the bottom half of the picture...


----------



## Eagleeyes

MaeJae said:


> Try the bottom half of the picture...


Yes...of course....








Bob


----------



## MaeJae

For those of you that can't see ....

Here ya go!


----------



## GlenninTexas

Here's a hint, the man in the picture is looking right at it.

Glenn


----------



## wolfwood

Um...the flag is furled the wrong way?


----------



## Eagleeyes

MaeJae said:


> For those of you that can't see ....
> 
> Here ya go!


OK...OK....I got it! I got it!


----------



## mskyoutback

Eagleeyes said:


> For those of you that can't see ....
> 
> Here ya go!


OK...OK....I got it! I got it!
[/quote]

Cute, but that is NOT in the first picture posted by PDX Doug! I knew my eyes were bad, but I didn't think they were that bad!


----------



## wolfwood

mskyoutback said:


> .................
> OK...OK....I got it! I got it!


Cute, but that is NOT in the first picture posted by PDX Doug! I knew my eyes were bad, but I didn't think they were that bad!








[/quote]
Right - that's why MaeJae was pointing to the second photo...the one she put up


----------



## tdvffjohn

So after all this, are we assuming Doug meant the piano in the original or something else?????????????


----------



## PDX_Doug

tdvffjohn said:


> So after all this, are we assuming Doug meant the piano in the original or something else?????????????


That would be an affirmative.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> So after all this, are we assuming Doug meant the piano in the original or something else?????????????


That would be an affirmative.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
oh, yeah....._that's_ conclusive .... "a or b? yes."


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> So after all this, are we assuming Doug meant the piano in the original or something else?????????????


That would be an affirmative.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
oh, yeah....._that's_ conclusive .... "a or b? yes."








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> So after all this, are we assuming Doug meant the piano in the original or something else?????????????


That would be an affirmative.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
oh, yeah....._that's_ conclusive .... "a or b? yes."








[/quote]








[/quote]

Whew...thought I was really missing something.


----------

